# Mail ne fonctionne plus



## CM-S (13 Juin 2014)

Bonjour, 

J'ai un MBP sous 10.9.3, tout fonctionnait parfaitement mais depuis 4 jours, Mail ne fonctionne plus, et m'affiche "impossible de se connecter" ainsi que : 

"Il existe peut-être un problème avec le serveur de messagerie ou le réseau. Vérifiez les réglages du compte « gmail.com » ou réessayez. 
Le serveur a renvoyé lerreur Impossible de contacter le serveur « imap.gmail.com » sur le port 993." 

Le diagnostic de connexion dit qu'il est impossible de se connecter au serveur SMTP et au serveur Google Imap. 

Même chose pour Outlook qui ne fonctionne pas, j'ai essayé de supprimer les comptes puis de les rajouter mais rien à faire. 

Sachant que sur Thunderbird, tout marche normalement 

Bref, vous auriez une solution ? 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Juin 2014)

bienvenue

comme c'est de l'imap

tester sur une autre session

il est possible que dans ta session usuelle il y ait des fichiers fragiles
(banal) 
 ou autre classique  mal réencodés suite à migration ( (classique , banal et particulierement si migration d'OS anterieur  vers mavericks avec  gmail imap   , quantités de sujets)


----------



## CM-S (14 Juin 2014)

Je viens de tester sur un autre session et non, toujours pas. 

je vois vraiment pas ce qui cloche...


----------



## sofizabel (14 Juin 2014)

bonjour
j'ai connu le même problème; cela venait de mon opérateur.
tout est rentré dans l'ordre après quelques jours


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juin 2014)

le fait que ca marchait puis marche plus
et que ca marche pas - en ce moment- sur session test  m'inciterait à penser que c'est  temporaire et affaire de donnée d'identification qui se perd ou ce genre de classique
( hypothese de sofizabel)

Sauf que gmail imap dans Mail ( et mail 7 ) peut etre casse bonbon
surtout en reglage "automatisé"
sur session test bien verifier les reglages dans les moindres details
( surtout si double authentification gmail)

et tester en ethernet si wifi , voire faire un reboot de box


----------



## CM-S (14 Juin 2014)

Testé le reboot, marche pas non plus.

Je vais attendre quelques jours du coup.

Si vous avez une idée de ce que ça peut-être, n'hésitez pas.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juin 2014)

t'as rien fait de special depuis 4 jours?
genre une maj , un changement de log, une install de quelque chose
ou
utiliser le mac ( fai inconnu) sur une autre connexion


----------



## CM-S (14 Juin 2014)

Ben non, rien de tout ça justement, c'est ça qui me surprend.

Y'a pas moyen de réinitialiser l'appli ou quelque chose dans le genre ?


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juin 2014)

CM-S a dit:


> Y'a pas moyen de réinitialiser l'appli ou quelque chose dans le genre ?


ca ne servirait à rien!
tu as DEJA experimenté la situation " reintialisation " Mail
(via  le test session 2, c'est à dire un Mail configuré à neuf)
le test session 2 a montré que tes fichiers Mail ne sont pas en cause

le fait qu'outlook flanche aussi , est encore un signe que c'est ailleurs que Mail
(réseau , mac , serveurs gmail ou un detail dans tes réglages )

bien entendu tu peux faire les mesures usuelles d'entretien et réoptimisation de l'ensemble du Mac
( verif permissions, verif du disque , install de la maj COMBINEE par dessus ton OS à jour  ou reinstall OSX via CMD R)

et je testerai l'ethernet aussi
( tu ne dis rien sur la connexion ni entretien  )


----------



## CM-S (17 Juin 2014)

Desolé de ne pas avoir répondu plus tôt. 

Reboot retesté ainsi que l'Ethernet et ça ne marche pas non. 

Pareil pour l'utilitaire de disque avec la vérification des permissions mais rien de nouveau. 

J'espèe que ça va vite se régler...


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juin 2014)

ok

ceci dit , je reviens sur un detail
Sauf si ton OS ou disque ont un probleme ( maj combinée faite? verif disque faite?)
le fait qu'outlook vazouille aussi , laisse penser que quelque chose foire avec log imap gmail

d'ailleurs tu devrais comparer les details de reglages entre Thunderbird outlook et Mail et pister les differences
parfois un minuscule détail fait toute la différence
( ici je pense à authentification, SSL)


----------



## CM-S (17 Juin 2014)

En comparant Thunderbird et Mail.app, les réglages sont exactement identiques. 

J'ai déjà vérifié le disque, qu'est ce que tu appelles la "maj combinée" ?

Peut-être que je devrais faire une clean install de 10.9.3 ? C'est peut-être ça le problème ?


----------



## CM-S (18 Juin 2014)

Bon bah ça remarche parfaitement depuis ce soir, ça devait juste être temporaire. 

Merci de vos conseils !


----------



## pascalformac (18 Juin 2014)

Tu as été aidé, à ton tour d'aider.

Aide les suivants qui auraient un problème similaire.
Comment?
Cliquer "résolu"
( via le menu "outils de la discussion", en haut à droite)


----------

